# Eye candy : Finned & fluted HAIII 2D Mag waiting for Quad mod!



## tino_ale (Feb 20, 2007)

*Finned & fluted HAIII 2D w/ Quad XE-E MaxFlex Now w/ Beamshots*

Guys,

Just for eye candy (the host is regular 2D Mag for now... waiting for a Quad XR-E mod to be ready :naughty: )

Let me introduce my 2D Mag bought recently from another member!


















I have the copper PXR heatsink and P4-WC emitters epoxied and wired in serie, and four McR-19XR ready to go :





My plan is to use the stock switch. The current flow from batts will have to remain reasonnable... I guess less than 3 amps continiuous is the upper limit?

I would like to drive the LEDs at 800 or 1000mAh, and would like at least 2 hours of flat regulation. As li-ion D-size protected cells are not available to this day, and that the body is not tri/quad bored... My cells options are reduced. I was thinking of two Ni-MH D-size cells...

Could someone help picking up the right converter?


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 20, 2007)

shark.....cant go wrong with shark...

but if you want it brighter, you should use 6AA to 2d ...


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 20, 2007)

BTW..you beat me to this host...great job picking it up..


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 20, 2007)

cqbdude said:


> shark.....cant go wrong with shark...
> 
> but if you want it brighter, you should use 6AA to 2d ...


Thank you 

Will the 6AA to 2D batt holder fit in withoug modification? Are the 6 cells in series or a couple of stacks in //? Do you have any particular holder in mind?

I'm really please how this host turned out. The HAIII is pretty dark, very smooth and nice!

I believe Modamag is offering coating services in "group buy and passeround". Maybe a lead if you are still looking for a host


----------



## jch79 (Feb 20, 2007)

AWESOME! :rock:


----------



## aileron (Feb 20, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> Thank you
> 
> Will the 6AA to 2D batt holder fit in withoug modification? Are the 6 cells in series or a couple of stacks in //? Do you have any particular holder in mind?



I don't know what OP intended, but fivemega's 6AA to 2D fits without modification, and is very well built. The cells are in series.
I'm still waiting on my 6AA, but the 9AA>3D I have is still going strong.
Good luck


----------



## boef800 (Feb 20, 2007)

tino,
I'm in a similar situation like you.Having the Crees,reflectors,sink....but I'm yet waiting for the maxflex.Have you thought about this option?
greetz,Alex


----------



## karlthev (Feb 20, 2007)

I was dying to get a HA body as this 2D but alas, became interested waaaaay too late! This will be a great build.


Karl


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 20, 2007)

That groove in the tailcap looks familiar 

Mac


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 20, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> Thank you
> 
> Will the 6AA to 2D batt holder fit in withoug modification? Are the 6 cells in series or a couple of stacks in //? Do you have any particular holder in mind?
> 
> ...


 
Yes..the 6aa to 2D will fit without modification....I have also used 8aa to 2D but I used a couple of dummy AA's . I have heard some people using all 8aa without modification to the host...I have not had such luck..I cant fit all 8 in the tube..

or you can go this route

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150788

He is a great guy to deal with...


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 21, 2007)

aileron said:


> I don't know what OP intended, but fivemega's 6AA to 2D fits without modification, and is very well built. The cells are in series.


Yes indeed, Fivemega's batts holder do look very well built!
But :
- I don't see how the stock tail sping will contact with the batt holder (no interference with the recharging plug??)
- I can see the 14500 holder in serie/paralell. Is this the only difference compared to the 6AA (all in serie)? What is the output voltage of the 14500?
- The 6AA is out of stock     



boef800 said:


> tino,
> I'm in a similar situation like you.Having the Crees,reflectors,sink....but I'm yet waiting for the maxflex.Have you thought about this option?
> greetz,Alex


Alex, If I understand well, the Maxfrlex looks good. I seems to be a huge step up converter like the Shark, but this one has a UI with adjustable output. Also, considering the fact that the max input current is recommended 2,6Amps, that is enough to power four XR-E up to 1000mA from 6 NiMH  
Now you make me doubt!!  Should I chose the maxflex instead of the shark?!!


cqbdude said:


> I have heard some people using all 8aa without modification to the host...I have not had such luck..I cant fit all 8 in the tube..
> 
> or you can go this route
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.
- How can I know if 8AA will fit in my mag? I can measure ID of the tube...
- Which holder makes 8AA to 2D?
- How come those batt packs have so low capacity?


Thanks guys for your help, Appreciate!


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 21, 2007)

The mod is going on... I did all I could do and cannot go further.  

Dissassembled the switch contacts before soldering wires to them (didn't want to melt the plastic)









The "tower" was cutdown with a Dremel and then sanded for a clean finish









I added a metal retaining ring, I don't see why Maglite don't use them anymore. Feels more secure like this (I took the ring on an old mag).





I am still stuck searching centering rings for the XR-19 reflectors.
I will need a power source (still not decided yet) and a converter board... Then I'm done!

Your help is greatly appreciated with the batt holder and converter choice


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been reading the Maxflex user manual. This converter needs a second momentary switch to navigate in the the UI...


boef800 said:


> tino,
> I'm in a similar situation like you.Having the Crees,reflectors,sink....but I'm yet waiting for the maxflex.Have you thought about this option?
> greetz,Alex


----------



## boef800 (Feb 21, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> I have been reading the Maxflex user manual. This converter needs a second momentary switch to navigate in the the UI...



hmm,are you sure?I think it's enough if you mod the stock magswitch to momentary action.Take a look at this post from Icarus,where he explains it http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55061
As for the battery configuration...why not an 8AA to 2D holder paired with 8 eneloops? 

Alex


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 22, 2007)

You are right, you can perfectly modify the stock switch to make it momentary only. :goodjob: Good idea

For the batt configuration, I believe I am lacking some education here. I thought 8AA to 2D required a quad bored body?? :huh2: I need also to read more about those eneloops batts, which I don't know. Do you have a particular batt holder in mind? I would like to stick with Fivemega's holders for their premium built quality.

Thank for your help! Have you figured out how to source centering rings for the McR-19XR?



boef800 said:


> hmm,are you sure?I think it's enough if you mod the stock magswitch to momentary action.Take a look at this post from Icarus,where he explains it http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=55061
> As for the battery configuration...why not an 8AA to 2D holder paired with 8 eneloops?
> 
> Alex


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, after a long wait for the MaxFlex to be released, here we are let's see the business :

I further modified the switch to become momentary to GND. MaxFlex power supply doesn't go through the switch, so no loss to worry about here.

Here is how I heatsinked the MaxFlex to the heatsink :









Let's power it up and set maxflex to 750mA for highest level





Centering rings do their job :





four XR-E WC P4 @ 750mA = 610 lumens (for 75 mins from 6 Eneloops)





Beamshot against Ti-PD (UXOK, roughly 45 lumens) :





Underexposed :





Gotta love modding mags :twothumbs
MaxFlex ROCKS!!


----------



## datiLED (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a beautiful light. You did a very nice job planning and building it, and the beam shots reflect that attention to detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto to dati! That is EXACTLY (yes I'm yelling) what I needed to see!!! I'm assuming that is just a piece of filed aluminum?


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for your comments 

yes it's just a piece of aluminium that I reworked with a dremel to adjust it's dimensions. As long as you don't short anything it seems to work fine :shrug:


----------



## Sway (Oct 19, 2007)

Tino,

That turned out very, very nice! 

I like your MaxFlex heat sink solution, I must try it on my next build 

Keep up the good work.

Later
Kelly


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 19, 2007)

Kelly,

Thanks. I would have prefered to board to be somehow heatsinked to the mag tube instead of main heatsink, since the later will heat up pretty fast at higher power...

But if not heatsinked, the heat will builtup in the converter and in the end might get a lot hotter than the main copper heatsink. If the main heatsink becomes too hot for the converter, it sounds reasonnable to say that you are damagind your LEDs as well (shortened lifespan and crap efficiency).

Unless machining a very specific heatsink that would fit in the tube and mate it's ID, I couldn't come up with any "clean" and nice looking way of doing it with the means I have. Even if I had a lathe and mill, I don't think it would be worth the hassle since my solution is so simple and quick. After some little use, the light seems to work just fine and stable at all levels 

Happy modding! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 19, 2007)

The light would have to be to HOT to hold to damage the LED's. There rated for something like 150c.


Mac


----------



## Long John (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice work and light tino:twothumbs...:goodjob:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Tidra (Oct 19, 2007)

WOU,...

that is a really nice piece of work

I.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Beautiful Lite!*
I'm definitely building one of these. This thread will really help. :twothumbs


----------



## sb_pete (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! that thing turned out really sweet!:thumbsup:
How about some outdoor beamshots?
Nice work Tino, je le kife, mec!
-Pete


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 20, 2007)

sb_pete said:


> Nice work Tino, je le kife, mec!
> -Pete


Lol! I see you got some knowledge of the complex french culture 

For outdoor beamshots, not easy for me to make them as my surrounding is plain town, lot's of light but I'll try one of these days...


----------



## Essexman (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow nice build, thanks for sharing that.
When it gets dark tonight point it over the channel, just a bit above London, I should be able to see it.
cheers


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 20, 2007)

Great build tino :twothumbs

Excellent pics too...


----------



## Tidra (Oct 23, 2007)

Tino

is this 6AA to 2D or 8AA to 2D battery holder?

Thank you
Iztok


----------



## boef800 (Oct 23, 2007)

How cool :rock:,Congrats! 
Well finally I'll get mine together in the next few weeks too,maxflex+centering rings coming.

Salut,Alex


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 23, 2007)

This is a 6AA>2D. The host is not quad bored and I doubt 4AA>2D are available these days :huh:

I can't wait for protected li-ion D to be available . They would be drop-in upgrade for this mod (and provide even higher runtime). I just don't know when they will be, I can't remember if AW commented about this?



Tidra said:


> Tino
> 
> is this 6AA to 2D or 8AA to 2D battery holder?
> 
> ...


----------



## kurni (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful mod; congrats.



tino_ale said:


>



What material is that black stuff heatsink is made of?



tino_ale said:


> Let's power it up and set maxflex to 750mA for highest level



Is there any disadvantages at 1000mA?

I've been thinking about very similar mod; but leaning towards 14500 with nFlex to avoid the high amp; I'm a total noob; I don't know how how long I can run 4 Q5 @ 1000mA with 6 14500.

Many thanks,
Kurni


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 24, 2007)

At 6V input (depleted 6Ni-MH pack) the input current is about 1.8Amps to drive the leds @ 750mA. If I go for the 1000mA setting, this number will go over the 2.2Amps input limit recommended by george.

Plus, I wanted to be able to get more than 1h at highest level, which is the case for 750mA output, not 1000mA output.

Plus, at 1000mA, the output power is 14.5W vs 10W at 750mA. Being less efficient, the LEDs will produce much more heat than my setting. I basically wanted a more conservative setup... the light is already very bright on it's highest level, and has to be used outdoor for reasonnable cooling.

You can go for 1000mA but frankly, at this drive level and working temp. involved, I'm not sure if it can be said you are running efficient.


----------



## Tidra (Nov 28, 2007)

Tino_ale

How did you fit this McR-19XR in the D size head, because my IMS20 are smaller in depth and I can't fit them inside, they are too deep.

Thanks
Iztok


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 28, 2007)

Tidra said:


> Tino_ale
> 
> How did you fit this McR-19XR in the D size head, because my IMS20 are smaller in depth and I can't fit them inside, they are too deep.
> 
> ...



From the 1st post

Copper PXR heatsink 

Mac


----------



## Tidra (Nov 28, 2007)

cmacclel

I realize that, but, that mean that part of the heatsink that sits on the inner edge of the head must not be ticker than 1 - 1.5mm...

Iztok


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 28, 2007)

Tidra said:


> cmacclel
> 
> I realize that, but, that mean that part of the heatsink that sits on the inner edge of the head must not be ticker than 1 - 1.5mm...
> 
> Iztok



You must be doing something wrong the MCR19XR's fit with the PCR heatsink screwed almost all the way down. I have built a few of these myself.

Mac


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 30, 2007)

As requested, a couple of outdoor beamshots :


reference :





Ti-PD UX0K (45-50 lumens) :





M3 running 2x17500 out of the charger (150 lumens) :





Mod quad P4 @ 750mA :





I think P4 are still ok...


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure they _can_ get hot before failing, but remember for best efficiacy and lifespan, the die should remain below 85°C. Also I am unsure of the thermal conductivity of the overall system, since the die will always be hotter than the led package, itself being hotter than the heatsink, itself being hotter than the mag head... If the head of the mag is uncomfortably hot to hold, I'm affraid the die of the leds is way above 80 or even 90°C.

BTW, the new hosts I got from you are very nice :naughty:



cmacclel said:


> The light would have to be to HOT to hold to damage the LED's. There rated for something like 150c.
> Mac


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice shot! That last image makes my eyes water! You should have lit up the apartment complex though! :devil:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Finned & fluted HAIII 2D w/ Quad XE-E MaxFlex Now w/ Beamshots*



tino_ale said:


>


 
BEAUTIFUL! The M*G looks very "surefire-like", I love it .


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Dec 2, 2007)

All I can say is WOW... PP standing by!


----------

